# dolly



## coltsman (Oct 1, 2008)

for those with car or suv's who dont have room for pier carts,I got a cool dolly from harbour freight it folds up and the handle slides down,very compact.only 29.99 well worth it if you dont have much room like me. it held my cooler ,tackle box,lantern and rods (with bungee cords of course) it worked great for me. i only had to tote my drop net.


----------

